# Engine Control Module 2000 Maxima



## JimOrlando (May 18, 2010)

Maxima was stalling at idle, diagnosed with a rear Oxygen sensor. Replaced the part and engine control module reset by Nissan. Discovered a rich fuel condition, which probably led to the O sensor failing. The idle control sensor was removed and cleaned, found to be operating fine. ECM was removed and discovered a fire occured within it, showing the damage to the circuit board! Not sure when that happend because the car was driving fine except for the stalling condition at idle.

Used ECMs at junkyards are a $100, but finding them also on the web from suppliers priced a $350 to rebuild to $600 for remanufactured vs $1100 from the dealer, part only.


----------

